# Não é mais possível instalar o OBS no Windows 7?  A nova versão é 25.0.8



## Patricia M M (Jun 14, 2020)

Entrei em um site para baixar o projeto OSB, mas tinha uma mensagem a dizer: Uma versão para Windows do OBS Studio suporta o Windows 8, 8.1 e 10.
Não encontrei em nenhum lugar do site onde baixar versões anteriores, que funcionem no windows 7.
Alguém pode me ajudar?


----------



## qhobbes (Jun 14, 2020)

You can download old, non-supported versions at https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/releases


----------

